# Pellets Vs Crumbles??????



## Reb

Good mornin all. I have another pesky question for you. I was in a rush when I went to TSC to get chicken feed. Mistakenly, I bought pellets, they were on the pallet next to the crumbles. I bought 2 bags as the snow storm was looming. My chickens absolutely refuse to eat the pellets.:nono: Now, I have been accused of spoiling the girls, but I WILL NOT grind these pellets to crumbles for any amount of money. Do your chickens eat the pellets? They look like rabbit pellets. Why in the world would they make something like this for chickens, knowing full well that NO - HENS DO NOT HAVE TEETH. :shrug: The only reprieve was the rain we ended up getting, which soaked the feed and made a kinda of porridge in the feeder.:grit: 

Anyway, my question is: "Have you ever tried to return feed in an unopened bag to TSC?" I tried mixing the pellets with some baby crumbles and the girls just pick out the crumbles, leaving the pellets.......:indif:

The only good thing about pellets is my grackle problem has gone away as I guess they can't eat the pellts either........ Thanks, Reb


----------



## wmsff

I'm quite new to chickens; got mine in June of last year. I fed the crumbles at first, but moved to pellets and they are just fine. I have a mix of full size hens.


----------



## Guest

They WILL eat them. Just don't offer anything else. Chickens don't chew food. Mine used to get into the dog food, that was the size of a nickel, and they had no problem chowing down.


----------



## Guest

TSC shouldn't have a problem with a returned, unopened bag, with a receipt.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Lyndseyrk said:


> They WILL eat them. Just don't offer anything else. Chickens don't chew food. Mine used to get into the dog food, that was the size of a nickel, and they had no problem chowing down.





Lyndseyrk said:


> TSC shouldn't have a problem with a returned, unopened bag, with a receipt.


I don't often say "what she said", but...What she said 

They get used to eating the crumbles. They resist new foods. Some really don't like the larger size, but it's really just crumbles in pellet form. There is usually less waste with the pellets, btw. 

If you shake up the bag you'll find that the pellets tend to crumble on their own down at the bottom, if you're still not getting them to eat after a day.


----------



## KSALguy

make them eat it, it wont hurt them to go hungry for a day or two untill they figure out pellets are good for them,


----------



## devittjl

I like pellets, less mess, more resistant to moisture.

I have read that it is more effieciently used by the birds then crumble.

My birds will eat anything I throw to them.


----------



## Karen in Alabam

I have been feeding my chicks "flock Raiser" by purina. This was always in crumbles, and I bought a bag and now its pellets (doesn't say on the bag)

can new chicks eat that? I have month old chicks that are eating it, but have some due to hatch hopefully.


----------



## Reb

Thank you. Y'all have a great day. Reb


----------



## cnsranch

My experience with pelleys verses crumble is they dont waste as much if they flick the pellets out of feeder they usually will eat it if the crumbles hit the ground they end up bedding.at least thats my experience I go thru much less feed I also put a rubber feed pan under the hanging feeder and that helps catch some of the feed too. Karen in ala-i work at a feed store in n. Idaho we sell flock raiser its a pain because it doesnt say what they r on front of bag but it does on the tag...etts=crumbles.


----------



## GrannyCarol

Of course I have ducks, but just wanted to point out that ducks waste crumbles horribly, probably 1/4 to 1/3 of crumbled food ends up wasted. I try not to feed anything but pellets after they are a week old or so.


----------



## WstTxLady

They'll get hungry enough & will eat them. If I accidentally bought pellets instead of crumble, I wouldn't go out of my way to make the birds eat them.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

Young chicks have a hard time with pellets, I've found. You might want to crush some of the pellets up for the babies. Or pick up another bag and make sure it says "crumbles". After all...unless you only have a couple of chickens, you WILL use it up fairly quickly


----------



## bja105

I prefer pellets, because they waste less. Pellets also flow through the feeder better. At first, they didn't want them, but they figured it out. Now, we sometimes get crumbles, sometimes pellets.


----------



## Phillip

Pellets = less waste.

They will learn to eat them


----------



## Firefly

Karen in Alabam said:


> can new chicks eat that? I have month old chicks that are eating it, but have some due to hatch hopefully.


Babies need baby food. Get chick starter, preferably unmedicated.


----------



## Illini

Reb said:


> Why in the world would they make something like this for chickens, knowing full well that NO - HENS DO NOT HAVE TEETH. :shrug:


Hi, Reb.

Believe me, they'll manage. I watched one of my girls scarf down a whole field mouse today so that she didn't have to share with the others.


----------



## belladulcinea

I got pellets time before last and they thought I was trying to poison them but they ate! They ate them better after they accidently got wet. This time I bought crumbles but they are so wasteful I'm going to go get the pellets and just throw them in together. Sheesh!


----------



## WstTxLady

chicks need crumble, they cant swallow & process pellets just yet.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial

My girls get crumbles. I tried pellets and they went 3 days without eating them. I feed on the cement barn floor, so I'm not concerned about waste. 

Spoiled hens give better eggs, don'tcha know?! :sing:


----------



## Reb

Illini - A whole field mouse - :yuck: LOL I reckon the girls will learn. 

Knowonespecial - Tell me about it. I try not to spoil, but I do have my favorites.... We bought Hubby a new recliner and he wanted to know if I wanted to put the old one by the coop so I could rock and talke to my girls in comfort. He thinks he's so funny sometimes....:hammer: Reb


----------



## kenworth

> Believe me, they'll manage. I watched one of my girls scarf down a whole field mouse today so that she didn't have to share with the others


Eeeek!!!! That reminds me of one of my hens who was running around last summer with a pair of frog legs sticking out of her beak. I knew it wouldn't hurt her, she would eventually get it down.:duel: 

The thing that freaked me out was I have an irrational dislike of frogs to the point of thinking I don't want to eat an egg that came from her:teehee:

Frogs just give me the willies.

I only feed laying mash purchased locally (cheaper) from the Amish mill.


----------



## Riverdale

Ours prefer layer mash made by the local (1 mile away) elevator than either pellets or crumbles. And they lay better too!

The best part is that the mash is "house brand" and costs less than either of the others.

I have already done some work for a custom turky mix with them for the next summer.

A few weeks ago, I bought some of the mash, but none was mixed, would not be until the afternoon. One of the guys dropped it off at the house on his way home, no charge 

They have our business forever.


----------



## LFRJ

I prefer pellet, but gosh, crumble is higher in protein AND cheaper. We have a variety of poultry, and this year, LOTS of hungry beaks! We also have lot's of rain. I'm usually able to just sprinkle the pellets on the ground, so that everybody get's a chance to eat - but during the rainy season, the pellets turned to mush immediately. The crumble wouldn't stand a chance...so.....

This year, we took a long PVC pipe and cut it in half, lengthwise, then attached it to the chicken wire fence about eight inches off the ground. This particular type of pipe has holes in it, so the rain water runs out. A single piece of ten foot pipe became 2, ten foot long feeding troughs. Our birds no longer have to eat off the ground (which I didn't like in the first place), and every body gets a place at the feeder. That which falls through the holes is dry (being roofed by the pipe above) and is fair game for the smaller birds. I can now buy crumble or pellet (the crumble doesn't get _completely_ wasted any longer), and have accomplished a feeding system with less waste. Will try to post pics.


----------



## rabbitpatch

Even my bantam birds have no trouble at all eating pellets. At the mill where I buy them, pellets and crumbles are the same price and have the same protein (22%). As others have said, pellets are less waste, so that's what I use. Chickens that eat off the ground pick up dirt and small rocks as they eat, which means they don't need added grit either. That's not to say that I just throw their feed any ol' where and expect them to eat it, but I don't get upset about them eating off the ground either. I do give them oyster shells or crushed eggshells for added calcium.


----------

